
CMSC389R: Introduction to Ethical Hacking - woodruffw
https://github.com/UMD-CS-STICs/389Rspring18
======
rman666
How does one sign up for this course?

~~~
woodruffw
We're currently teaching it at the undergraduate level at the University of
Maryland, so there's no online sign-up. You can, of course, follow along with
our weekly slides (and videos, which we'll be posting soon).

